# Anyone with experience using 8 foot LED florescent replacement bulbs??



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Looking at trying to maximize the light output, from minimum wattage, . . . eyeballing some F96T12, single pin, florescent bulb replacements that use LED technology.

Wondering about: 

Is the light output equal or greater?

What is the actual voltage and current requirements?

How is the color of the light?

My LED experience is just beginning, . . . need some help from those who know.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Your questions reminded me of an article I read a few weeks ago. I went and found it http://www.cnn.com/2016/06/21/health/led-streetlights-ama/index.htm

I hope the information helps. There is information about the color etc and a couple of nice photos.


----------

